# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Android 3.0 sẽ không dùng được cho smartphone?

## sgtpsibin

​ 
 * 
 Hệ điều hành Android phiên bản 3.0, với tên mã Honeycomb có thể sẽ không xuất hiện trên smartphone.* 
 Kể từ khi máy tính bảng đầu tiên sử dụng Honeycomb được giới thiệu, đã rộ lên nhiều tin đồn smartphone cũng sẽ được trang bị hệ điều hành tương tự. Tuy nhiên, dường như Google đã có kế hoạch khác cho phiên bản hệ điều hành này. 
 “Vào thời điểm hiện tại, Honeycomb chỉ dành cho máy tính bảng” – Giám đốc công nghệ bộ phận Android tại Google, Dave Burke cho biết trong buổi trả lời phỏng vấn trang công nghệ TechRadar. 
 Theo Burke, Honeycomb được xây dựng để phù hợp đặc biệt với máy tính bảng. 
 Có một điều đặc biệt, đó là kể từ khi chiếc máy tính bảng đầu tiên sử dụng Android 3.0 được giới thiệu tại CES vừa qua, Google chỉ đánh dấu Android 3.0 là hệ điều hành được xây dựng “dựa trên những phiên bản đã có”. Nhiều người cho rằng, Android 3.0 thực chất là Android 2.3 dành cho smartphone, chỉ có sự khác biệt về giao diện. 
 Cũng theo Burke, Google đang có ý định kết hợp 2 dòng phiên bản Android dành cho smartphone (2.x) và máy tính bảng (3.x) để trở thành một. 
 Như vậy, với “bình mới rượu cũ”, việc Android 3.0 (honeycomb) không xuất hiện trên smartphone cũng là điều không quá bất ngờ. 
 Trong buổi trả lời phỏng này, Dave Burke cho biết Google không có ý định xây dựng phiên bản hệ điều hành Chrome OS dành cho máy tính bảng. Động thái này cho thấy Google đang muốn hoàn thiện hơn hệ điều hành Android cho thị trường smartphone và máy tính bảng. 




> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/android-3-0-honeycomb-se-khong-xuat-hien-tren-smartphone.html

----------

